# Elemental Design a6-5t5 bookshelves



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

I threw these up on ebay a few days ago. theyre in great shape, just dont get used anymore. solid budget HT front stage.

Elemental Designs A6 5T5 Bookshelf Speakers X3 | eBay


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

These are definitely nice on a budget. I'm still using the same set of three A6-5T5s for the LCR in my home theater. I think I paid ~$270 for the set not including shipping. If I needed any more, I would pick up your set. 

GLWS!


----------

